# Ecuagenera



## CarlG (Sep 30, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but...

Got a shipment from Ecuagenera today. I must say that I was really surprised by the size and quality of the plants! Mostly Zootrophions, as I seem to have a thing for the most unusual of species, but also some Draculas, and "other" genera. All but one of the plants were in great shape (and I think that genus just doesn't travel well, based on past experiences), and some were quite large specimen-sized plants.

Just had to say how pleased I was. Now I'm looking forward to blooming seasons.


----------



## Anca86 (Oct 1, 2021)

CarlG said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum, but...
> 
> Got a shipment from Ecuagenera today. I must say that I was really surprised by the size and quality of the plants! Mostly Zootrophions, as I seem to have a thing for the most unusual of species, but also some Draculas, and "other" genera. All but one of the plants were in great shape (and I think that genus just doesn't travel well, based on past experiences), and some were quite large specimen-sized plants.
> 
> Just had to say how pleased I was. Now I'm looking forward to blooming seasons.


I had the same surprise with my first order.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2021)

Been doing business with them for years, and will visit the Florida site again in a month.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 1, 2021)

I have purchased from them!
Exceedingly happy!


----------



## Just1more (Oct 2, 2021)

I wasn’t aware that Ecugenera had a Florida site. Gotta check it!


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 2, 2021)

I have 8 (possibly 7) from Ecuagenera and they were all shipped from Equador to the Florida site...then rushed to me. I assume all Online purchases are shipped from Equador. Received them in April (all are primary hybrids of Phrag Kovachii and Phrag Besseae!) Most of them survived a horrible summer drought with 90+ temps much of the time. My Fritz Schomberg now has healthy roots but no growth above the rhizome. We are praying new growth may appear! I may give it a treatment I read about here to see if growth will happen.The heat is gone now so the rest should be fine now!


----------



## Phragper (Oct 3, 2021)

got my first order from them a few months back. Never have I gotten such large healthy plants from an online order(got catts and phrags). Will definitely order from them again


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes, I got nice sized plants and the roots survived the shipping well! They also notified me that one plant I ordered was not vigorous enough to make the trip! I was asked to order a substitute! Many places would have just shipped it...Yes, will definitely order again! I am wanting Phrag Schlimii and Phrag Sedenii!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2021)

Cearbhael said:


> I assume all Online purchases are shipped from Equador.


I don't think so, they have no retail front at the Florida site. They do not do cool growing stuff there. I posted some photos in My Miscl. Stuff thread last year.


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 4, 2021)

Well, I was told by one of the growers that my shipment was going to be shipped via air from Ecuador to their site in Florida. There it is xferred to UPS and I receive a tracking #. Everything occurred exactly as he said and things were right on schedule. I have heard other folks claim to have purchased Ecuagenera plants from their Florida outlet. I wouldn’t know, I assumed it was a processing outlet that kept things going into the US flowing smoothly without any customs snags, and also transferred everything to domestic carriers to bring it to the customer.


----------

